# Apply for both apprenticeships?



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Which one is going to start paying your bills now? 

There's your answer.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Absolutely apply to both, coming from a union guy. There's no guarantee that either will take you. I find it ironic that whichever doesn't accept you, you will probably bash in the future. Since your opinion will likely be shaped by the attitudes towards unions of those that you train from


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jimmy21 said:


> Absolutely apply to both, coming from a union guy. There's no guarantee that either will take you. I find it ironic that whichever doesn't accept you, you will probably bash in the future. Since your opinion will likely be shaped by the attitudes towards unions of those that you train from



Actually if he is a decent human being , he will see there are pluses and minuses in both and respect other workers choices. 

We are all human, we are all workers, we are all electricians why not try to get along.

RESPECT


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

brian john said:


> Actually if he is a decent human being , he will see there are pluses and minuses in both and respect other workers choices.
> 
> We are all human, we are all workers, we are all electricians why not try to get along.
> 
> RESPECT


I see the things about both sides now. I came on here years ago when I got into the Union and talked a bunch of crap when I didnt really know how it was. Brian put me in my place then and now I finally see.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

brian john said:


> Actually if he is a decent human being , he will see there are pluses and minuses in both and respect other workers choices.
> 
> We are all human, we are all workers, we are all electricians why not try to get along.
> 
> RESPECT


Thats what I try to do that too. I believe anyone that is too one sided is just brainwashed.... but my general statement holds true in my opinion. Electrician.s are trained to pick the side they are on. Much like picking a sports team based on who your dad likes. I find that humorous


----------



## Teeterson (May 26, 2012)

I'm not one to bash either side, I've been on the union and non union side of other trades. My pops provided for us being a union ironworker, I've been union sheet metal worker, but also worked non union carpenter and concrete. My goal is electrician and I don't particually care which path I take to get there. I just wanted to know if it was a bad idea to apply for both and see which may take me first? I want to work, I have a job now and it pays the bills but at the end of the day its not my career choice. Thanks for the feedback and appreciate your advice


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

When I was in my apprenticeship I think most people in there had applied to both and the union was the one that accepted them first


----------

